# FALSE ADVERTISING!!!!



## miamirick (Aug 29, 2012)

I have never seen a more dishonest ad,   I just had to take a picture of it, hanging on a gas station wall!













DSC06636.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Aug 29, 2012






a woman like that will do nothing but Drain your wallet


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## thomas phillips (Aug 29, 2012)

Nothing like Cheap Beer!!! LOL


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 31, 2012)

cheap beer is good beer..


----------



## squirrel (Aug 31, 2012)

LOLOLOL! When are you guys gonna figure that one out is beyond me. Honestly though, my niece looks like that and is the sweetest person I've ever met. Sad thing is she meets all the douche bags that break her heart.


----------



## dward51 (Aug 31, 2012)

And after about $3 worth of cheap beer, it actually starts to taste pretty good (and gets, better, and better.....)


----------



## brdprey (Sep 1, 2012)

i was thinking those are definately more then 16oz each

shes at least got some pony kegs there


----------

